# Difference between S and XS frame - worth changing for?



## bianchi101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi folks

I currently ride an "XS" sized compact frame. I think according to most nomograms, I should be in an "S" size (well, at least according to Wiggle's charts). I'm 5'6 in a compact road.

Wiggle Customer Services

I've wondered for a while if it's worth my while to change to an "S" sized frame? Checking out a random sizing chart (this is for Cinelli bikes), the difference in length of the seat tube (C-T) is 20 mm between XS and S, and 12 mm in ETT. It's this worth fretting about? Would you guys just keep the XS and get it fit with the correct stem, or would you swap for a new bike?

https://www.chickencycles.co.uk/xtras/geometry/Very-Best-Of.png


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

So you'd be a different height if you weren't riding a compact frame? You'd be maybe 5'7" if you rode a non compact frame?


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

oops - nevermind. wrong thread.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You have your current bike in hand. Does it fit you? If it's not too small, it's not too small.

Also, geometry isn't the same for all bikes. If you want a chart to tell you something useful, it needs to be the one for the frame you have. Not some random other frame's geometry.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My opinion is to not get hung up (or more accurately, misled) by arbitrary frame sizing and bring your bike to a reputable fitter for assessment. It may well be that tweaks to fit will make it right, sparing you the expense of a new frame. 

Taking a step back, I'd be curious to know what led you to thinking you're in need of a larger frame. Problems with your current fit, or too much internet research (Wiggle's charts)?


----------



## bianchi101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I bought two used bikes over the summer with compact geometry. One's an S and the other is an XS. Ironically, I feel more comfortable on the XS frame... ?? I feel a bit stretched out on the S frame, cause I think the top tube is about 2.5 cm longer than on the XS frame. But given I didn't get fitted to buy either bike, I've just been wondering if either was the "right one" since everyone is always saying how important bike fit is (so it has made me second guess my purchases).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bianchi101 said:


> Well I bought two used bikes over the summer with compact geometry. One's an S and the other is an XS. Ironically, I feel more comfortable on the XS frame... ?? I feel a bit stretched out on the S frame, cause I think the top tube is about 2.5 cm longer than on the XS frame. But given I didn't get fitted to buy either bike, I've just been wondering if either was the "right one" since everyone is always saying how important bike fit is (so it has made me second guess my purchases).


Don't worry about what name or number is attached to a frame. Some XS's are larger in some fit parameter than some S's. Some 47cm frames are larger than some 51's. How frames are measured is largely arbitrary. 

What matters is how you feel on the bike.. what feels right to you. But since you seem to have niggling doubts, I suggest opting for a standard fitting at a reputable LBS. From what you've offered, I think odds are good that your XS is sized correctly for you, but whether it is or isn't, _knowing_ may alleviate the second guessing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Bear in mind that stems are available from about 65 mm to about 140 mm. That's a huge range. It's easy to set up a correctly sized frame so it fits like ass. Paying for a bike fit a few years ago is some of the best money I've spent on cycling.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

In my somewhat limited experience fitting my wife and daughters (5'1", 5'2", 5'3") and examining the actual differences between XS and S frames in a couple different compact frame lines - also the difference between the smallest and second smallest in compact frame lines that don't use XS, S, M, L, etc but instead use frame measurements, here's what I've found.

By far the main difference between XS and S frames (and the smallest and second smallest) is the seat tube length and the head tube length. There is VERY LITTLE difference in the horizontal/effective top tube length. I think that in most cases, between those two sizes, there will be as little as .5 cm difference in the ETT measurement. I don't believe I've seen even a full cm difference. This means that it is very easy to set up for reach between the two sizes, for anyone who is in the ballpark for either. 

The differences are real though - shorter vs. longer seat tube and shorter vs. longer head tube. In the case of my wife who's the shortest of the lot, I've always opted to set her up in the larger size of those two choices because she really likes to get the bars up level or a little above saddle height and the longer head tube makes that easier. The reach difference is trivial, just a 5mm difference in stem length.

As for the seat tube, yes there is potential "standover" differences, but even my wife who is a very casual rider and not a gear head at all realizes that standover is really a non issue and she has no problem with the cm or so higher top tube with the "S" vs the "XS". But w/ rentals, she rides whatever they have. I usually bring a couple of stems so I can set them up for her aging body, because they're so easy to swap out and 10 minutes makes the ride much happier for both of us.

For the OP: What you'll find between the two sizes, given your height, is that with the XS frame - strictly compared to a S frame from the same line - you will have to have more seat tube exposed, to get the height you want, and because the XS head tube is shorter, the combination of those two factors means you will most likely have a significant more drop to the handlebars. Maybe too much. At your height, you can fit both, but my guess is that the S will not only be easier to fit, but will just look and "feel" better because the frame better suits your body.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Your going to be the best person to decide if your bike fits your not. Random people on the internet aren't going to tell you what fits the best, especially with no pictures of you or your bike.


----------

